
Why I'm Stepping Away from Elm - lastairnomad
https://discourse.elm-lang.org/t/why-im-stepping-away-from-elm/5587
======
jamil7
I was quite fond of Elm for hobby stuff early on and stopped following it too
closely. Mostly I wasn't able to apply it in any meaningful way at to my $$$
day job type work and my side projects moved on.

It seems there is a lot of emotions and frustration in the community lately,
at least based on these last two posts which I can kind of understand. Are
these developers rallying behind something else? Reason or Purescript?

